# Scott Smith's All Animal Expo Wheaton IL Saturday Dec 3rd



## Scott Smith (Feb 20, 2010)

Our next show is Saturday Dec 3rd. 2016 Manchester rd Wheaton IL. 10am - 3pm $5 to get in 11 and older.. ATM and hot food on site.. 
Saturday at AAE we will be having a FEATURE Presentation by Paul and Mina Lawnicsak on Tarantulas!!!!!!!! We are Full up on vendors. Stop out and and say hello..


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

I love when amateurs gives talks


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Is it your goal in life to be a jerk to everyone?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

spammer deleted


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

What did the spammer say?

... Just curious.... probably shouldn't be....


----------

